# Book fabric bag to match Coyl Cushion



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I made a zippered bag for my Kindle to match my Coyl Cushion. I have plenty of this fabric, let me know if you would like me to make you one! Thx.

Here's the front:









And the back:


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I made a zippered bag for my Kindle to match my Coyl Cushion. I have plenty of this fabric, let me know if you would like me to make you one! Thx.
> 
> Here's the front:
> 
> ...


Patricia, your zippered bag is beautiful. You do such good work.

For anyone reading this post. Patricia has made me two of her beautiful zippered bags. She customizes each one by adding her personal touch with ribbons and beads. They will work very well for any ereader. I plan on using one of them for my new Kindle Fire and sleeve that I recently ordered. I also have the Kindle 3G in an Oberon case and it fits beautifully in my "French Postcards" bag by Patricia.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Patricia,
Beautiful!  Amazing and creative - as usual!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Marie, I love this fabric!


----------

